# keeping pigs away from your residence



## Tracey (May 11, 2012)

Hi all,

We are just starting to consider raising a few feeder pigs as a yearly project. We have 10 acres (3 cleared) that are about a 20 minute drive from where we live. We would check in daily with the pigs, but would you strongly recommend against raising pigs away from where you live? And what about predators? are there any main predators that are a risk for the pigs (NE Ohio)?

thanks


----------



## Royd Wood (May 11, 2012)

Ours live in the woods about a 10 minute walk from the farm, around 30 living in there, big and small. we are there twice a day and so far trouble free. As for preditors I believe bears can be a problem but not coyotes. Containing them is what you need to consider - electric fence of very good quality does a great job. Dont ask me why but my pigs seem to make a wallow right in the gateway and root around the fence line (They do it on purpose ) so we need to keep checking for mounds of soil on the wires.
What breed are you thinking of, type of feed and water supply. I'm sure you will succseed and have some tasty healthy pork - theres a few on here with pasture / woodland raised pigs so keep the questions coming


----------



## Tracey (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for your response Royd! Looks like you keep some happy pigs   Keeping the pigs in shouldn't be an issue, but I was nervous with the predators. As we only plan to visit once per day (though of course more if there are problems or sick piggies etc)  so we are hoping to give them 24hour access between shelter and outdoor space. We keep chickens and goats on our 3 acres where we live - but have to put them in lock down every night as we back onto woods. Would like to keep the pigs here, but our neighbors have been so good with the chickens and the goats that we wouldn't want to push it  As for breeds etc we haven't given a huge amount of thought to it. Most likely it will be a healthy cross from a local farming town. We are hoping to do mixed feeding. We love gardening and are trying out mangle beets, jerusalem artichokes etc... and are close by to lots of small farm that have surplus produce. We will offer traditional store feed to fill in the gaps we can't supply.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 14, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Ours live in the woods about a 10 minute walk from the farm, around 30 living in there, big and small. we are there twice a day and so far trouble free. As for preditors I believe bears can be a problem but not coyotes. Containing them is what you need to consider - electric fence of very good quality does a great job. *Dont ask me why but my pigs seem to make a wallow right in the gateway and root around the fence line (They do it on purpose )* so we need to keep checking for mounds of soil on the wires.
> What breed are you thinking of, type of feed and water supply. I'm sure you will succseed and have some tasty healthy pork - theres a few on here with pasture / woodland raised pigs so keep the questions coming
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_doors_open_041.jpg


Royd, our pigs have been doing the same darn thing.  Root all the way around their area up to about an inch away from the electric fence and their favorite bathroom spot in right in front of the gate!  

Tracey, no help here with raising them "off site".  We do have bear here.  So even though the pigs are within veiw from our house, there is still the possability that a bear could come.  I hope that you are able to find a solution that works for you.  Thus far...pigs have been the easiest of all critters on our farm!


----------



## animalfarm (May 14, 2012)

I am moving my pigs near my neighbors place to hopefully root up some rough spots in the pasture but I am worried about their dog. Since he is coming over to the barns and house to chase chickens, I figure the risk is no higher then out in the pasture but I spent a full day adding extra hot wires to the boundry fence and putting some big daddy chargers on alternating wires. I left the fence off for a few days till the dog got comfortable crawling through them and then hit the switch and knocked him on his butt. I will put extra wires on the internal movable pig fencing for that purpose as well; not so much to keep the pigs in, but to keep the dog out. You won't know if the pigs will be safe until you try it. Its not predictable.


----------



## animalfarm (May 14, 2012)

Royd,

How heavy do you think your pig is?


----------



## Royd Wood (May 14, 2012)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> Royd,
> 
> How heavy do you think your pig is?


The full grown boars a big fella as are the sows - Im moving them in the next few days so will weigh them proper, I'd say Big Bad Bob is around 750lb and the girls are 550lb
Just guessing though  I just keep checking the store bound ones. Hope all's well at your end - will pm you

Tracey
Feeders will love all your spare veg and fatening up a crossbred will work well. We've just crossbred our Large Black with 3 Tamworth gilts and still have 1 Hampshire sow. they grow faster than our purebred Large Blacks


----------



## Tracey (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, very encouraging!!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 16, 2012)

A little late to this conversation so apologies. If you are planning on bringing home 8 week old, just weaned piglets then having them away from your house is a BAD idea! Coyotes are a BIG problem with piglets that small. Once the pigs mature coyotes are not a threat but they need to be a good size (at least 100lbs) before the pigs are seen as a threat to the coyotes. We do not have bear or mountain lion right here so cannot comment on that. 

As for once a day checking, not a good idea IMO unless you can be absolutely sure in the hot weather that they will have plenty of water. A dehydrated, hot pig soon becomes a dead pig! I am not trying to "kill" your plans, just want to make sure you are fully aware of what you are getting into. 

How is the 10 acres fenced? Anything other than electric or buried cattle panels will result in them digging their way out.

The breed of pig you purchase will also determine how well they do on pasture & woods. Our pigs (Large Blacks) LOVE it but they are pastured pigs.

Liz


----------



## Tracey (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Liz, I appreciate your honesty! This is why I posted on here - to get a gist of how sensible it is, before too much planning. I would hate to build their shelter, fencing, get the piggies and then discover it wouldn't work. We will probably reduce our plans to two pigs, offer some free pork to the neighbours, and keep them where we live


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 16, 2012)

> offer some free pork to the neighbours


They should love you for that. Homegrown pork is the best 

Liz


----------



## Royd Wood (May 18, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> animalfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was miles out - using the tape measure method Bob came in at 665 Lbs and the biggest sow Brenda came in at 520 Lbs and our new Tamworth gilt came in at 370 Lbs. 

Free pork Tracey  better known as blackmail and bribery but with fantastic results


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 18, 2012)

> using the tape measure method Bob came in at 665 Lbs and the biggest sow Brenda came in at 520 Lbs and our new Tamworth gilt came in at 370 Lbs.


You may still be way out Royd. 

We have found that the tape measure method is not that accurate with Large Blacks as they tend not to be as bulky as the regular commercial pig. 

Take the bathroom scales out for them to stand on 

Liz


----------



## Royd Wood (May 18, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> Take the bathroom scales out for them to stand on
> 
> Liz


 wow you've got your guys well trained Liz


----------



## animalfarm (May 19, 2012)

Royd

 I think maybe you are in the ball park. Twiggy weighed in at over 600 lbs at the processors, but she was broad  as well as a broad. I believe that Bones (my boar ) may be around 500lbs although when he stepped on my foot with his stilettos it felt like a whole lot more. Why they made such big beasts with such tiny feet is beyond me. I priced a large bathroom scale, but I would have to sell a lot of pork to cover that. Perhaps there is an out of work circus elephant trainer that can get them to stand a small one.

Were you using an actual tape measure or the string method?


----------



## ourflockof4 (May 30, 2012)

Tracey said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> We are just starting to consider raising a few feeder pigs as a yearly project. We have 10 acres (3 cleared) that are about a 20 minute drive from where we live. We would check in daily with the pigs, but would you strongly recommend against raising pigs away from where you live? And what about predators? are there any main predators that are a risk for the pigs (NE Ohio)?
> 
> thanks


I realize I'm a little late in the game here, but I would say there isn't enough info to know for sure if it would work. Looking at the big picture though I would think your better off raising fewer where you are. Unless it's on your way home from work, a 20 min drive daily gets old very quick, and quickly adds to you overall cost. As previously mentioned, I wouldn't worry too much about predators after they hit 100lbs or so. Unless you have a well on the property, or a large portable water tank, I would think that watering would get old really quick. We have a 30 gallon nipple waterer and our 7 hogs (ranging from 60-175lbs) will drain it in 2 days. Unless you have a VERY secure area, one of my biggest concerns would be theft. Your not too far from where we are and that is starting to be a bigger issue in this area.

Personally, what I would do is just get 2 and keep them at home. Give them a pen with an outside exercise area. In about 2 days you will be able to tell where their bathroom corner is and just bed that area and keep it clean.


----------

